# Assembly instructions



## ergeist (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi all- I have been a member for a while now, and obviously can only soak up so much info. 
I recently agreed to make a pen for a friend, and then I come to find out she wants a fountain pen. I have settled on the Navigator FP, but have not had much luck finding assembly instructions. While it seems pretty easy, I don't want to skip a step, and find I have parts left over. I was able to get a set of instructions for the navigator roller ball, but as this is my first FP, I really need FP specific assembly instructions. Any help is immensely apreciated

BTW, I did trey the search feature first. I'm sure this has already been covered, but I just can't seem to find what I am looking for.


----------



## DennisM (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.pennstateind.com/library/PKPAR-RCEG.pdf

also from WC the navigator rollerball instructions, but the FP will be the same execpt for the nib I am thinking..

http://www2.woodcraft.com/PDF/77C05.pdf


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 11, 2009)

Here is a link to the instructions, its for the Baron F/P from Arizona Silhouette which is the same as the Navagator from Woodcraft .
http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Pen Kit Instructions/BARON_INSTRUC_Rev1_Map2000-Model.pdf


----------



## ergeist (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the fast response guys- Two of the three were exactly what I was looking for. It does however bring up another question. I never knew that FPs gave you the choice between an ink cartridge or an ink pump. Do I just let the recipient choose?


----------



## hilltopper46 (Oct 11, 2009)

Someone will jump in here with a lot more info, but I think you want to provide both the pump (if it was included with the kit) and the cartridge to the customer.  If the customer is an experienced fountain pen user, he/she will not use the provided cartridge, but may substitute it with one of known quality. Or, they may be set up to use the pump.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 11, 2009)

First time making the kit??/

WATCH OUT FOR THE LITTLE RINGS!!!

The flat side goes TOWARD the PEN BODY, not toward the threads!!!


----------



## bitshird (Oct 11, 2009)

And don't let them use the ink cartridge that is supplied, tell them to get a decent international ink cartridge at Office depot or if you have time order some Private Reserve cartridges from one of the members Dawn from exoticblanks.com just got me some Private Reserve Arabian Rose for my Ipe Baron, (the ink matches the wood) and it's good ink, there are 4 or 5 members that sell cartri9dges and bottles of ink. the stuff that comes with the kit is nasty, it will gum up a nib and feed quickly.


----------



## ergeist (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you for the advice on the rings- that is something I would not have thought about until the time of assmebly. 
I just got done talking to her, and found that she likes the cartridge, but of course I will still give her the pump if she should change her mind (not that women have ever done that)

I do have some time, so I will definitly look into some better quality cartridges


----------

